# Return loop curve radius



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2010)

I've been doing a bit of research for my upcoming track plan and i am going to have a length of wall about 5M long to work with. I am looking at having a ruturn loop at either end which sticks out further than the main line however I am wanting to keep it as tight as possible.

I have seen many posts about having curves as large as possible because it looks clunky and too tight but i am intending to not have my return loops visible. What is the smallest that i could practically get away with? I see some 4' by 8' layouts with 18" curves is this too tight for the longer loco's. I guess up to 22" would fit, but the smaller the better.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

18 minimum.  You can use 15 but that will eliminate most steamers and diesels with more than 2 axil trucks. 22 allows all but the largest steamers.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2010)

I might have to do some research on the loco's i intend to use then. 22 it might have to be just to cover my rear end.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Jeff...I like 22" myself. I fits within the 4' width of a sheet of plywood. If you cut the sheet in half and have a 4' X 4' at each end, then it will basically take up the whole piece (ending up roughly 2 inches from the edge). The nice benefit is that you can run longer locos and railcars on it. Even 22" these days never seems like enough sometimes!

Good luck!

Chad


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jeff,

Many mfrs will cite minimum and recommended track turn radii for each individual loco that they offer. I suspect a little mfr research might help.

Good luck!

TJ


----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks for the advice but unfortunately i don't know what an mfr is =/

wikipedia gave me this list 



> In alphabetic order, MFR can refer to:
> 
> * Maria Fiorini Ramirez, Inc., an economics consultancy in New York
> * Marine Forces Reserve
> ...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Jeff said:


> thanks for the advice but unfortunately i don't know what an mfr is =/
> 
> wikipedia gave me this list



Manufactures


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Jeff said:


> thanks for the advice but unfortunately i don't know what an mfr is =/
> 
> wikipedia gave me this list


The answer is none of the above... MFR is short for manufacturer 

DANG! Ed beat me


----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2010)

duh. now that sentence makes sence 

thanks guys


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry ... didn't mean to cause any confusion.


----------



## pete m penn (May 16, 2010)

If you have the room bachman EZ track in N.S> has radius larger than 22 in fact it goes to 35.5 radius including 26,28 inch radius.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Sorry ... didn't mean to cause any confusion.


I hope not. That's *MY* job!
One other question that needs to be answered: What type of cars will you be pulling? Short box cars and tankers won't have a problem with 18" curves, while long, modern passenger cars and freight cars may cause grief on anything less than 24" curves. I have some Union Pacific gray passenger cars, and they do not like 22" curves! 24's they'll do. I think it's due to the trucks rubbing on the center beams.
So before you lay track, figure out what type of cars you'll be using.


----------

